# Oh dear ...



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What do you call a Tibetan monk who walks everywhere with bare feet has brittle bone disease and bad breath ?

A super calloused fragile mystic hexed by halitosis.

Reminds me of a Milton Jones joke:

"As a child I watched Mary Poppins so many times I suffered from a condition with my sight. Umdiddleiddleiddleumdiddle Eye."


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Admin !! This man should be banned from the forum.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Keeps me sane


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Brilliant :lol:


----------



## Hunterdubber (Jan 14, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## amberTT (May 12, 2015)




----------

